# What Type of Angel is this?



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

Got them from a local place that has a large variety, healthy fish, but lacks in labeling species and customer service.
Hoping someone can give me the proper name of these little beauties 
They are about 1.5 inches long (if it helps).

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks marbled to me.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd say he/she would be a Orange Koi marble.. Bill


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Marbled or Orange Koi Marbled (depending on whether the gleam of orange is the lighting, or their actual color), as they said. I would add that they look like standard fin angels rather than veils.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

They are marble/koi mix that have been raised in too small a space thus stunting the dorsal fins, etc. If you put them in a large enough tank , at least a 40, they may grow out normally as they age.

Lest I forget, the proper name is Pterophyllum scalare. There is a lot of angel info available on line , start with Wikipedia. .


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

It just hit me.. I belong to a number forums and there is always a write up on how to embed pics within messages... Didn't find one here!....
But about the fins, dorsal in particular?.. I'm rearing only two from the last batch of my "stud".. The two I salvaged.. Hurricane & Power-outage & and yet another power outage.. well they are in a 155 and their dorsals are almost as tall as their body depth plus bottom fins!... I'd post the pics here if I knew how!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

ArtyG said:


> They are marble/koi mix that have been raised in too small a space thus stunting the dorsal fins, etc. If you put them in a large enough tank , at least a 40, they may grow out normally as they age.
> 
> Lest I forget, the proper name is Pterophyllum scalare. There is a lot of angel info available on line , start with Wikipedia. .


Excellent info, Arty! They are in a 55G. I plan to start a 125g sometime next year.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

williemcd said:


> It just hit me.. I belong to a number forums and there is always a write up on how to embed pics within messages... Didn't find one here!....
> But about the fins, dorsal in particular?.. I'm rearing only two from the last batch of my "stud".. The two I salvaged.. Hurricane & Power-outage & and yet another power outage.. well they are in a 155 and their dorsals are almost as tall as their body depth plus bottom fins!... I'd post the pics here if I knew how!.. Bill in Va.


Real easy!

1. Photobucket and start a free account
2. Upload pics and obtain links
3. Place the links between {IMG}and{/IMG} (only dont use "{" use "[") & post.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

My forum and a few I belong to allow direct posting from your own pc into the message... It's clunky but does work.. Bill in Va.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the write up I did for my forum...
http://aquaticfriendsunited.***************/t447-embedding-pics-from-your-pc


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

http://aquaticfriendsunited.forumotion dot com/t447-embedding-pics-from-your-pc
This doesn't like directlinks.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Run of the mill, black marble standard fin

I had a female adult, i seen her parents, they too were black marbles


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Al.. you don't see any koi coloration towards the dorsal in it?. the yellow/orange?.. Perhaps ya might wanna check your monitor.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have no need to recheck i know what i am seeing thanks 

From the Angelfish Society
CLICK HERE



> Some marbles will also exhibit gold on the crown


So having orange does not mean it is koi crossed


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

So maybe you need to go check in with an eye doctor... Hell with it.. I'll post an off spring you'd say was a standard "run of the mill marble" and the daddy .. I just have no value in sanctimonious people...... Bill McDonald, Richmond Va.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

A pic of my female (closest to front), chances are what your little guys will grow into, or similar










He parents were both marbles


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

williemcd said:


> So maybe you need to go check in with an eye doctor... Hell with it.. I'll post an off spring you'd say was a standard "run of the mill marble" and the daddy .. I just have no value in sanctimonious people...... Bill McDonald, Richmond Va.


There is no need to be rude just because we dont agree.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Nor is there any need to discount 3 others opinions when they differ from your opinion.. 
Nice Koi/Marble ya have there!.. Bill in Va.

In my album there are now 3 photo's, two of the spawning parents and one of the young adult at 8 months.. The young adult that I'm sure would be declared as "standard run of the mill" angel by someone on here.. Bill Still in Va. ..


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I added my view, others added theirs, you on the otherhand needed to be rude to point out yours.

I've also added proof to back up my statement
http://theangelfishsociety.org/articles/norton/dr_norton(14).htm]Another good link

The OP can make up there own mind.

My angel is Marble, i have seen where it came from, but you go ahead and believe what you will, lol

I'll go with the knowledgable people who know their genetics.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

And you Al...discounting the opinion of three others, dismissively declaring them as "run of the mill" isn't rude?.. Perhaps here in the US we are not as elitist.. Go check my photos.. Pop is an Orange Koi Marble.. Mom is a F1 Silver.. You'd never know the offspring came from those two.. Bill in Va.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Fish-hed.. you've a nice specimen of a pretty koi/marble.. I'd suggest ya find a gold group and let it pair up... Bill in Va.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Please keep the discussion civil.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

No i wasnt rude and still havent been. You have been on a few occassions now. 

My views differ from yours, big deal. I've added my bit, and backed it up with proof from actual genetic savvy people. Í'm happy to stand by what i have posted.

I'm not though going to enter into an arguement on the forum lol If this is the worst that happens to me in now day and age i'm all good. Time to move on from this  Life is too short to get cranky about the trivial stuff *L*

To the original poster, i've seen this post on another forum and have answered you on there. If you would like to discuss further feel free to PM anytime


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Rebecca.. you are right..not worth bothering about.. But it is still a nice looking Koi/marble!..LOL.. Take care friend.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry about the picture quality.
I uploaded 2 more, hope they help.
I take using no flash.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

They are very pretty FISH!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

From what I understand if the coloring is orange/black/white its a koi marble
if its gold/black/white its a standard marble. 

You will probably have to wait till the op can get a real good side pic in order to tell.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Alasse said:


> A pic of my female (closest to front), chances are what your little guys will grow into, or similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx Fish-Hed.


----------

